# Lake Simcoe, On



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Hey folks, going over in a few weeks to fish perch. Staying in Maple Beach area and will have boat at Everglades marina a couple of days. Anyone know where minnows are available around there? 83 yr old father insists on minnows! Also, any tips on location? Dont want to travel any further than necessary, expecting fall winds and cold. Thanks


----------



## LivintheDream (Jan 3, 2009)

When are u going. Minnows are hard to find there in past. Take some salted minnows n shrimp n youll do fine


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## detroitjim (May 9, 2016)

You’ll want to buy those salted minnows after you cross the border.
Ontario has bait zones rules ….no matter if alive or dead.
Don’t know how rigid the enforcement has been….not sure about you but I wouldn’t want to test their rules especially being a foreigner.









Ontario Canada: new bait management rules for anglers


New rules that came into effect on Jan. 1.: establishing four Bait Management Zones (BMZs) to limit the movement of baitfish and leeches in Ontario restricting the transportation of baitfish or leeches, whether live or dead, into or out of a BMZ with some limited exceptions anglers fishing...




www.michigan-sportsman.com


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Try Casey's Fish Huts 
Phone: (705)437-1560


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

LivintheDream said:


> When are u going. Minnows are hard to find there in past. Take some salted minnows n shrimp n youll do fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah that's kind of the conclusion I came to because I am having a hard time finding them over there I've called a couple of marinas and they don't know of anybody


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Big Frank 25 said:


> Try Casey's Fish Huts
> Phone: (705)437-1560


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Thanks, I saw them online every time I look at their hours they say close so I didn't know if they're open for the summer but I'll give him a try


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

On further inspection, they are closed.
Not as close but open 24 hours. 25min. away.
Harry's
233 The Queensway S, Keswick, ON L4P 2A8, Canada
+19054760441


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Big Frank 25 said:


> On further inspection, they are closed.
> Not as close but open 24 hours. 25min. away.
> Harry's
> 233 The Queensway S, Keswick, ON L4P 2A8, Canada
> +19054760441


Thank you


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

LivintheDream said:


> When are u going. Minnows are hard to find there in past. Take some salted minnows n shrimp n youll do fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yeah I was going to do salted minnows but I just found out that you can't transport anything across the border anymore they did it during covid they shut everything down


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

should be some bait shops on the way that might have some, call in advance.

Would love to see a report after you come back!


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

Casey's has plenty of minnows. $10 per scoop. He takes American.


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Ginweed said:


> Casey's has plenty of minnows. $10 per scoop. He takes American.


Thanks


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Gateunis said:


> Thanks


Thanks again, I dug a little more online and it just looks like Caseys website is a little jacked up so I assumed they were closed from the covid time span. But I found information on them through something else and I see that they are available there and it's perfect because they're right on the drive for me from Maple Beach down to the Everglades Marina


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Gateunis said:


> Thank you


Thanks Big Frank, did find out Casey's is open it was just their website kind of messed up so I couldn't get information on them. Appreciate it


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

The marinas in Windsor and probably all the way up to Simcoe have minnows, another option to dip for them, last case scenario but they are available to catch right now if you need a spot over here try Belle River marina or Lakeview marina in Windsor across from peche island.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> The marinas in Windsor and probably all the way up to Simcoe have minnows, another option to dip for them, last case scenario but they are available to catch right now if you need a spot over here try Belle River marina or Lakeview marina in Windsor across from peche island.


"No offense" but your bait shops and physical places to buy licenses around Simcoe SUCK!


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> "No offense" but your bait shops and physical places to buy licenses around Simcoe SUCK!


lol buy the license online get with the times, what do you cash your work "cheque" at the local bar too? Minnows are scarce everywhere around here except in the marinas for free. Go buy a dip net and catch your own its not that difficult 😉😉...or go blow 50 bucks a day on minnows


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> lol buy the license online get with the times, what do you cash your work "cheque" at the local bar too? Minnows are scarce everywhere around here except in the marinas for free. Go buy a dip net and catch your own its not that difficult 😉😉...or go blow 50 bucks a day on minnows


"Back in the day" we thought we would get licenses at the nearest bait shop once we got to Keswick. Found a bait shop but it wasn't as close as we thought. Guess what? They DIDN'T SELL LICENSES! nearest place that sold licenses was some random gas station. We wasted literally half a day getting minnows and licenses.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> "Back in the day" we thought we would get licenses at the nearest bait shop once we got to Keswick. Found a bait shop but it wasn't as close as we thought. Guess what? They DIDN'T SELL LICENSES! nearest place that sold licenses was some random gas station. We wasted literally half a day getting minnows and licenses.


uhhh ok... hopefully the OP is smarter than you were back in the day. Hopefully you're smarter than you were "back in the day". You'll get over it oneday hopefully, maybe a bit of therapy needed lmao


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Sharkbait11 said:


> The marinas in Windsor and probably all the way up to Simcoe have minnows, another option to dip for them, last case scenario but they are available to catch right now if you need a spot over here try Belle River marina or Lakeview marina in Windsor across from peche island.


Hey shark bait quick question if I bring a dip net is there any regulation whatsoever on how many we can dip or have at any point in time I don't want to break any rules that I don't know about


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Gateunis said:


> Hey shark bait quick question if I bring a dip net is there any regulation whatsoever on how many we can dip or have at any point in time I don't want to break any rules that I don't know about


I think its 200 per person which is the same limit if you buy them but I wouldn't be worried about it ive never heard of a CO counting minnows...check your PM Ive been getting some nice shiners from shore in Belle River Id be happy to help you dip or give you some of mine if we plan it in advance.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> uhhh ok... hopefully the OP is smarter than you were back in the day. Hopefully you're smarter than you were "back in the day". You'll get over it oneday hopefully, maybe a bit of therapy needed lmao


Yeah it sucked. Couldnt fathom the lack of availability of bait and licenses near a VERY popular lake. Apparently the authorities over there made it unfavorable to sell fishing licenses. But you can get em at Canadian Tire, which is what we had to do when one guy neglected to buy online (different trip).

I've been spoiled to have numerous options for bait and licenses within short drives along Saginaw Bay. That and the restaurants stay open past 7pm lol


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Gateunis said:


> Hey shark bait quick question if I bring a dip net is there any regulation whatsoever on how many we can dip or have at any point in time I don't want to break any rules that I don't know about


You have to pay attention to the new rules for transportation of bait in and out of zones. I have not looked into whether netting them on Belle River or along st Clair and transporting and using them at Simcoe would be legal.


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

sureshot006 said:


> You have to pay attention to the new rules for transportation of bait in and out of zones. I have not looked into whether netting them on Belle River or along st Clair and transporting and using them at Simcoe would be legal.


good point, myself id be willing to take the risk knowing hundreds others are. There are bait management zones I think now...bunch of BS but probably good to know


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Sharkbait11 said:


> good point, myself id be willing to take the risk knowing hundreds others are. There are bait management zones I think now...bunch of BS but probably good to know


I'd not want to spoil a trip for something like that.


----------



## LivintheDream (Jan 3, 2009)

just got back n hammered em. took some homemade salted minnows n had to go buy some at caseys. we fished sat n sun. early am bite was great n slowed down by 10. then game on again in afternoon. 300 limit by sun aft. cant wait to get back


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Wow, sounds like you had a great time I can't wait to get up there. About where were you fishing?


----------



## LivintheDream (Jan 3, 2009)

pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Gateunis (5 mo ago)

Gateunis said:


> Hey folks, going over in a few weeks to fish perch. Staying in Maple Beach area and will have boat at Everglades marina a couple of days. Anyone know where minnows are available around there? 83 yr old father insists on minnows! Also, any tips on location? Dont want to travel any further than necessary, expecting fall winds and cold. Thanks


Thanks everyone for the info. Went to Simcoe this past Saturday and came home today. Casey's was open for minnows and dad used those. I used White River Tackle Perch Pounder rigs tipped with half of a cocktail shrimp and hammered em. Limited out both days. Absolutely incredible weather. Think an annual trip should happen.


----------

